# Need help



## RedneckTarpon (Mar 6, 2019)

After I took apart a Sedona FE 2500 to clean it (it was very loud and coarse), when I put it back together it wont spin the correct way. Why is this? Did I put in the pinion wrong or was it the gear itself?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Yes, it sounds like you put the pinion in upside down, or maybe something is obstructing it?


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

I don’t think the pinion is able to go in backwards. And if it did, the threads will still be the right direction. Does the reel spin backwards when the handle is turned forwards? Or does the reel not spin forwards, but only spins backwards (handle and rotor)? Might be an AR bearing or cam/lever installed upside down.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

*repair*

Send Keith or I some pics and we'll work it out.


----------

